# Another Embryo Question....



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Crystal,

thankyou so much for doing this thread for a few weeks, I had a day 3 ET on Monday and in the morning my embryos were both grade 1 6/7 cells and they said they were perfect, when they checked them just prior to ET at 2pm one was still 6/7 and they said this was good and within the normal range as they wanted 6-8 cells by day 3 and the other was 10 cell and they said was brilliant and really good.

My questions are then 

1) Why did one shoot off to 10 and the other stay at 6/7, shouldnt they both be at the same stage

2) I didnt think it was good to be too many cells but they seemed really pleased with it?. 

3) Would you have expected the 6/7 cell to have developed more from 08.30 in the morning?

Thanks again

Pam


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

PamLS said:


> Hi Crystal,
> 
> thankyou so much for doing this thread for a few weeks, I had a day 3 ET on Monday and in the morning my embryos were both grade 1 6/7 cells and they said they were perfect, when they checked them just prior to ET at 2pm one was still 6/7 and they said this was good and within the normal range as they wanted 6-8 cells by day 3 and the other was 10 cell and they said was brilliant and really good.
> 
> ...


Hello Pam,

Well done - we dont often say `perfect`! So good luck for your test!

1) There is always some variation between embryos, some will grow slightly faster than others.

2) It is partly true - we like to see a pattern of 6-8 cells on day three but there is always some variablity, and 10 cells is not that outside this pattern, considering that it was 6/7 cells in the morning. If it had been 10 cells first thing in the morning then this would not have been so encouraging.

30 The 6/7 cell - it may have been nice ot have seen it gained an extra cell but i would not be discouraged that it had not, it was already at the right stage and if your transfer had been a bit later it could easily have grown a little more by then. And remember we dont always choose the embryos just on the basis of what they look like at embryo transfer, we also take into account a bit of how they have developed previously so the 6/7 cell would have been 2,3,4 cells the day before so it had gained cells in the previous 24 hours before the early morning check.

Best wishes


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you so much Crystal, well between them lets   that at least one makes it    

Pam


----------

